# LA 200 Foot Rot



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

In the muscle once a day for 2-5 days?

Put directly on the foot?

How long before I should expect results?

Thanks Everyone...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've not given them a shot of LA200, instead I put it right on the affected foot. Has worked GREAT for us. I put some in a syringe and put it in the fridge, it kind of thickens it up a little bit. Then take the needle off when your going to use it and squirt some on.
Need to keep the foot clean and dry though while treated for hoof rot.
If it's really muddy/nasty, I'd get some absorbant pads, put some around/bottom of the foot, and duck tape it, then make sure they are inside at night on dry ground, and take the pack off so it can get air. 
That's what we do. With all this nasty mud, I'm sure I'll be treating someone at some point <but hope not!>.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I've not given them a shot of LA200, instead I put it right on the affected foot. Has worked GREAT for us. I put some in a syringe and put it in the fridge, it kind of thickens it up a little bit. Then take the needle off when your going to use it and squirt some on.
> Need to keep the foot clean and dry though while treated for hoof rot.
> If it's really muddy/nasty, I'd get some absorbant pads, put some around/bottom of the foot, and duck tape it, then make sure they are inside at night on dry ground, and take the pack off so it can get air.
> That's what we do. With all this nasty mud, I'm sure I'll be treating someone at some point <but hope not!>.


How Long does it the to clear up?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Depends on how bad they have it, but usually with lameness, we see improvement within 24 hours, sometimes sooner. I've treated them at 4pm and the next morning they were walking more comfortable.
Make sure your trimming away and trying to open up the infected area so air can get to it, just try not to make them bleed, just ads to the pain.
If they have it really bad it could take a few days to start seeing improvement, again just depends on how bad.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Depends on how bad they have it, but usually with lameness, we see improvement within 24 hours, sometimes sooner. I've treated them at 4pm and the next morning they were walking more comfortable.
> Make sure your trimming away and trying to open up the infected area so air can get to it, just try not to make them bleed, just ads to the pain.
> If they have it really bad it could take a few days to start seeing improvement, again just depends on how bad.


Thank you so much this has been a big burden I did what you said this morning I put the la 200 right in the soar and used a pad to keep it dry. They are in the barn on lock down for the next 2 days. It's very dry in there. How long should I keep the pad on?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't keep it on 24/7, if they are locked in the barn and it's dry you can keep it off. I only put a pad on them when they went outside if the ground was wet/muddy.
The more air that can get to it, the faster it will heal


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention that once it heals you can clean their feet with a hoof pick, that's up to you. I know people that clean their feet and spray with bleach water 2x a week.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive used the LA200 method as HoosierShadow suggests (thank you very much BTW) as I have seen improvements for sure! They also sell little boots you can put on them if they are really bad. I have treated with the LA200 and booted every other day and that really works. We have our guys in a run in situation so locking them up is not an option.
I have also used stiff wire brushes to really clean the feet before treating.
Good luck!


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> Ive used the LA200 method as HoosierShadow suggests (thank you very much BTW) as I have seen improvements for sure! They also sell little boots you can put on them if they are really bad. I have treated with the LA200 and booted every other day and that really works. We have our guys in a run in situation so locking them up is not an option.
> I have also used stiff wire brushes to really clean the feet before treating.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the encouragement we need it.... Lots of work Put in. This this is very addictive. Just want to see improvement then we know its worth it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ursalesguru said:


> Thanks for the encouragement we need it.... Lots of work Put in. This this is very addictive. Just want to see improvement then we know its worth it.


I totally understand. I think we all go through a rough time, but mostly because we are learning too 
We've had our share of hoof rot issues here, but using the LA200 has really worked great. Just stay consistent in cleaning and medicating at least once a day  If it's really bad, it could take time, simply because it might be in a tender place on the foot too.

I'm going to check our does tomorrow for hoof rot, they really aren't due to be trimmed, but probably trim the pregnant does since they are due in 4-6 weeks. Praying our most prone doe doesn't get hoof rot in her bad foot, I try to keep her in the barn as much as I can if it's wet/muddy.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I totally understand. I think we all go through a rough time, but mostly because we are learning too
> We've had our share of hoof rot issues here, but using the LA200 has really worked great. Just stay consistent in cleaning and medicating at least once a day  If it's really bad, it could take time, simply because it might be in a tender place on the foot too.
> 
> I'm going to check our does tomorrow for hoof rot, they really aren't due to be trimmed, but probably trim the pregnant does since they are due in 4-6 weeks. Praying our most prone doe doesn't get hoof rot in her bad foot, I try to keep her in the barn as much as I can if it's wet/muddy.


Thank you....


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Ursalesguru..I was reading up some on goat care and ran across something that may help you with your hoof issues. You may wanna look into Biotin 100...its a supplement that you can add to the goats daily rations. Or use in conjunction with Dolomite(which aids in preventing mastitis). Biotin 100 helps with Dry or cracked hooves, recurring laminitis, and other hoof health issues.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

fd123 said:


> Hey Ursalesguru..I was reading up some on goat care and ran across something that may help you with your hoof issues. You may wanna look into Biotin 100...its a supplement that you can add to the goats daily rations. Or use in conjunction with Dolomite(which aids in preventing mastitis). Biotin 100 helps with Dry or cracked hooves, recurring laminitis, and other hoof health issues.
> Hope this helps!


Thank you will check it out...


----------

